# Who comes home exausted?



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Sounds great in theory. But there is no way we was a one man band. I would go broke in a heartbeat if I work 40 hours a week:blink:. Just not enough time to do everything that needs to be done to keep the business running in 40 hours. I need to 40 hours of work and then all the other stuff that keeps the work coming in, and order materials and do parts lists and paperwork and a slue of other stuff that just doesn't do itself.
> 
> If you have a couple of guys in your company then it becomes more feasible to have a 40 hour work week for yourself.:thumbup:


Those were different times back then Leo, in late 70's. I worked for that guy for two years & then 5 more years for the company he worked for as a framing sub myself. We never missed a day of work for lack of something to do, no down time for winter here either. 

My point is, don't be a slave to your job/customers. Enjoy your life while you can, you might not be able to later. You never know when something like brain cancer could hit you like it did my brother. He worked 31 years for a big national company, rose to the top & could have retired at any time. Now he's in a rehab hospital trying to learn to eat/pee/walk again.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

My problem right now is that I have 2 weeks left to do 4 weeks work to finish up my school project. By the 15th of July I should have substantial completion, and then the pressure will be off a little, although we will still have a substantial punchlist to complete before the dear little ones arrive in august. 

In the mean time, its 12 hours a day, 6 days a week. I have a project manager who lives near the job and opens up for the subs on sunday, so at least I get one day off. I'm too old for this, and I am seriously considering doing something different before I get assigned to another big project. I thought about Home Depot, Lowes, Home Inspector, Building Inspector, anything where the stress level would be a little lower. Anybody need a 40 hour a week assistant?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried combination nitric oxide/creatine supplements to get amped so I could keep focused and on it. Worked for a while, then I developed a kidney stone and i suspect it was the creatine. Spent 4 months in extreme pain till I finally passed it. I just can't seem to stay with it like I used to. I agree with loneframer, if I have to pull 15 hours, I'm taking the next day off. I remember as little as 10 years ago (43 or so then) I pulled a job out in 15 hours, me and another guy made $1200 a piece. Not bad. But that kind of energy is hard to come by now much less the jobs to support a good take. My advice to young guys---Forget the macho crap and work on getting yourself some passive income set up on the side, time passes quickly, and you'll need it when you get older


----------



## Cyle (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't mind the odd 6 day week, but not 7. I always have told my boss I will come in on saturday OR sunday, if both I won't be coming in either friday or monday. Need atleast sometime to yourself. I like a 45 hr week or so. But, i'd much perfer to condense it and work longer days. Once you get use to 10-11 hr days it's no problem. But then again i'm 20 so it might be worse for you old guys :laughing:

I don't get that much OT or weekend work now at my new job, it's all double time. A lot more open to OT and weekend work now :clap:

But a big reason why I don't work a lot if I find myself working on my truck, snowmobile or whatever atleast 10-15 hrs a week and no matter what I want some time to rest every week.

But I am trying to buy a house this summer, so I will be working at my old job also and it will likely be 70 hour weeks most of the summer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mudpad said:


> My problem right now is that I have 2 weeks left to do 4 weeks work to finish up my school project. By the 15th of July I should have substantial completion, and then the pressure will be off a little, although we will still have a substantial punchlist to complete before the dear little ones arrive in august.
> 
> In the mean time, its 12 hours a day, 6 days a week. I have a project manager who lives near the job and opens up for the subs on sunday, so at least I get one day off. I'm too old for this, and I am seriously considering doing something different before I get assigned to another big project. I thought about Home Depot, Lowes, Home Inspector, Building Inspector, anything where the stress level would be a little lower. Anybody need a 40 hour a week assistant?


 I'll hire you as me personal assistant! You get my dry cleaning and order lunch for me.:thumbsup:

Sounds like most of you guys work too much! Lighten up and live a little.

Cole


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a rhythm. I get like 3 big jobs and then work my face off and then when they are done I sleep like 2 days straight then go fishing for a few weeks. rinse Repeat. Anything after 12 thought I am tired and sore, like walk upstairs, drink a glass of water and lights out. Prob 45 seconds from home till sleeping.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't do much roofing anymore so for a couple of days after I spend anytime on sloped roof I am just ruined.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

In my younger days (18-25) I had no problem putting in 12 hour days 6 days a week and then going to the gym for an intense 2 hour workout. Now at the old age of 27 and in the infancy of being out on my own, I feel like I am dragging when I put in anything over 9-10 hours. The gym is all but gone, my house is gutted down to the studs, and if I don't get off this couch and go hang some rock my wife is gonna off me!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A kilo of the powder will keep you going like a run away train.

Of course you may need a week somewhere in there to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

blackbear said:


> In my younger days (18-25) I had no problem putting in 12 hour days 6 days a week and then going to the gym for an intense 2 hour workout. Now at the old age of 27 and in the infancy of being out on my own, I feel like I am dragging when I put in anything over 9-10 hours. The gym is all but gone, my house is gutted down to the studs, and if I don't get off this couch and go hang some rock my wife is gonna off me!


Wait til you hit 50 old man :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Wait til you hit 50 old man :laughing:


hopefully the house will be done by then :laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Sounds like most of you guys work too much! Lighten up and live a little.
> 
> Cole


Right, and that's what I keep telling my wife. We put both boys thru college, they are on their own, the house is not paid for, but we could pay it off in a couple of years. I just need to find a low stress, low pay, semi- retirement job. When I get the current project done, I am putting in for a leave of absence, paid or unpaid I don't care, so I can sort things out and figure out how to "live a little" before I am too old to enjoy it.:clap:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Right, and that's what I keep telling my wife. We put both boys thru college, they are on their own, the house is not paid for, but we could pay it off in a couple of years. I just need to find a low stress, low pay, semi- retirement job. When I get the current project done, I am putting in for a leave of absence, paid or unpaid I don't care, so I can sort things out and figure out how to "live a little" before I am too old to enjoy it.:clap:


 That sounds like a great plan you have set for your self.:thumbup:

Cole


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> The bottom line is that life isn't about working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day. It might gain you some extra money but the trade off is not worth it. I want to see my kids grow up. I already miss enough things being gone all day but that is to be expected. I have my whole life to work and I don't want to spend so much time there, that I forget what's really important. Money is nice, but living a life and being happy is more important in my book. Balancing the two worlds is the key to real happiness. I've done the work all day and night thing, when I was younger and all it did was make me burnt out, if you can't stop and enjoy things, what's the point of living?


That is exactly why I only try to work 6 months a year :clap: 
I figure I'm 52 and never been married so who's going to get all my money when I'm gone? As the late Jack Gartsides Dad told Jack, "I have never seen a hurst with luggage racks" :no: So now that my own Dad is gone (4 mo.) I'm going to take care of my Mom & ME. I'm only going to take jobs that I want to do and when I want to get away and see the country or go see my nephews hockey games etc. I will, and I will make myself enjoy it too. No matter how hard it may be.

As for being beat & tired. EVERY DAY, EVERY DAY. Who ever said fly fishing and photography or just plain doing nothing isn't hard enough :thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Like Dan said there is no law that makes us work like savages. Put limits on your work time and stick to them. What's the point of being the boss if your employees are home with their families while you neglect yours.
> 
> I only work until 3 on Fridays. My weekends are sacred. My voice mail says all business related calls will be returned Monday through Friday 9-5.
> 
> ...


True, but in the first three years of business, if you work less than 60 hours per week, I think you have a very slim chance of making it in the long run. 

To answer the original question, yes I've slept in until 3:00 pm on a Sunday after a long work week.


----------



## Cyle (Mar 3, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Wait til you hit 50 old man :laughing:


I'm not worried about it, at 51 I will have 30 years in with my company and be able to retire and still make full wage :clap:

But for now, i'm working 2 jobs 6 days a week to buy a house. Once I start the house it will still be 2 jobs and going 7 days a week 12-14 hours until the house is finished. But then again, my regular job in the winter pretty much involves sleeping all day so it's not the hardest hours in the world :whistling

But I do agree with you older guys. There is no point working non stop until your dead.


----------



## Baron (Nov 23, 2009)

I started taking a powdered nutritional supplement years ago and it works wonders. I'm in my mid 50's and still working long hours when needed. I suspect really natural food and good nutrition is key but I found the supplement makes up for what ever losses I get from not eating the best foods consistently. :thumbup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

your getting old!! i only wake up exausted....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You know your working too much when you can't remember what day of the week it is :w00t:

I have a hard time saying no to jobs, right now I should take a pass on one comming up. 

I've been on my own for about four yrs. now and still learning on how to not overschedule myself.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

[email protected] Big Shoe. I've yet to manage that.....of course its mostly jobs that are pushed back running into jobs that are on schedule but it seems to be either way too much or not nearly enough. I'll take way too much almost every time.


----------

